# chair rail on outside corners



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a quick aesthetics question about chair rail on outside corners. I am installing chair rail on a backer board so its pretty beefy and on the outside corner it stands to stick out and create pointy edge. I cant find any pictures on google and was wondering what other people do here. Do you stop the rail and backer before the corner or run it right around? I have attached some pics to illustrate the question.

Thanks,

David


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you are concerned with the trim coming to a point at an outside corner don't cut the trim to a 45/45 but put an extra piece there at the point. Instead of the trim forming a 90 degree, it would have an extra piece that would set at a 45 degree, like the picture of the ceiling mold below. Also a good way to stop the molding if you don't wish to go around a corner is kinda like in the picture of the base molding.

If the molding is thicker than door or window trim, I always stopped about 3/6 to 1/2 inch before the casing and returned the molding into the wall.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks I ended up just going around and it turned ok. It sticks out a bit but oh well.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks good DJ,
Sometimes when I get outside corners like you have I'll just lightly sand the sharp edge just a tad to soften it up. Not enough to make much difference in the shape, but just to get rid of the sharpness.
Mike Hawkins:smile3:


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Outside corners are the best part of trim....


----------



## ronbergley (May 19, 2014)

No offense to BigJim but the trim enhancement he is showing is not to my taste. Plus I don't think djonesax is wrapping the corner. Everybody is different. If this is a job site, give options to the homeowner. For me I would finish it off at 45 or even a slightly lower angle. I love chair railing treatments and really like the stairs you are showing. Nice work.

Ron
Quality Custom Interiors


----------

